# Toro 622 Power Throw Snowthrower



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

How is the Toro 622 for reliability? This looks in great shape.


----------



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

I have the 724, which is basically the same machine, for over twenty years and it has been a very reliable. it moves plenty of snow here in the north east and parts, if required, are still available. In fact, other than belts, the only thing I have replaced is the auger shaft spherical bearing, scraper bar and skids


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

Ericg said:


> I have the 724, which is basically the same machine, for over twenty years and it has been a very reliable. it moves plenty of snow here in the north east and parts, if required, are still available. In fact, other than belts, the only thing I have replaced is the auger shaft spherical bearing, scraper bar and skids


Thanks for the input!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

that on looks to be in great shape. I have a 421, 521 and 724, all on the same basic frame. I think they are great machines. Agree with Ericg on the parts that may need replacement.


----------



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

I keep a record of hours used, and my 724 has about 96 hours of use on it and it is still going strong.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

There must be thousands of these Toro 3521/421/521/622/724 machines still running around, not to mention the corresponding LawnBoy variants in green. 

I liked my Hemi 212cc Predator "6521" enough that I splurged on some lighting coils and a compatible flywheel with magnets this year, and then slapped on a OEM Toro headlight on it.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

My first snowblower was a previously enjoyed 3521 and despite being the lowest in terms of power, the machine performed well and as you can see, the build quality is great. Best of luck.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have a couple 521's and love them both for their size and weight. i thought about a 622 but every one i find is priced crazy high compared to the 521's


----------

